# B7100 tiller tine replacement



## ami (May 17, 2011)

I have a 1980 B7100 with a 40" tiller that I need new tines for, but cannot locate a tiller model number due to weathered decals. Any suggestions of how to identify the Kubota tiller or find replacement tines for it? It takes 24 tines. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Is the tiller a Kubota too? I'd take pictures of the unit itself, and a tine and hook up of the tines to the shaft and go hit the Kubota dealer.


----------

